# Freeware / Open Source Games Thread



## navjotjsingh (May 7, 2005)

Well I am making this thread for posting links of *legal freeware* Games available on Net. It is diificult to found such free games. Size no limit.

 * Rules to be followed:

Post as many links as u can [ with game name and little description ] Links should be verified and proper. 

No Spamming allowed. 

Games should be legal and freeware / Open Source.

Browser based Flash games are allowed.

Don't post direct download links - instead use publisher's web page.

Try to post the size of game also. It will be useful.

This NOT a game discussion thread - so don't ask how good a or bad a game is [ or start a long discussion on a title ] - If you like the name / description / Screenshots just try it out to know for yourself

My Contribution

Little Fighter 2 v1.9

I will post some more soon. No time now.*


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 8, 2005)

Super DX Ball A Breakout game but very addictive. 2.8Mb
Pocket Tanks A Scorched Earth clone and as usal, addictive. 2.8Mb


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 10, 2005)

DrGoo(1.92 MB)
DrGoo2: The Plague(5.18MB)
DrGoo3: The Rubblebum War(4.5MB)
Astroship Evader(4.2MB)
Super Rebound(1.9MB)
Turbo Pig Bash(1.5MB)
All above games are from
*drgoo.8m.com/


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 10, 2005)

Well no contributions from others?


----------



## escape7 (May 10, 2005)

Game : Battle for wesnoth

Type : Turn based strategy 

Size : 35 MB

Link : *www.wesnoth.org/downloads

Note : This game is under the GNU liscence.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Game : Solar Wolf

Type : Action

Size : 2 MB to 5 MB(Depends upon the os ur using)

Note : This game runs on : Windows, Linux, Mac OSX, Solaris, Beos, IRIX,     BSD.
Pygame-1.5.6 or higher is needed to run this game.

Link : *www.pygame.org/shredwheat/solarwolf/ 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Game : Driver Down

Type : RPG

Size : 20 MB

Link : *www.acid-play.com/download/diver-down/

Thats it for this time guys, i'll give more links as i get to know about more   of these free games


----------



## escape7 (May 10, 2005)

Request to mods : Make this topic sticky so it stays on top. It'll help the gamers...


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 11, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Request to mods : Make this topic sticky so it stays on top. It'll help the gamers...



Thanx for the support.

More contributions

GTA1
*rockstargames.com/classics/gta.html (328MB)

GTA2
*rockstargames.com/classics/ (344MB)

Wild Metal County
*rockstargames.com/classics/wmc.html (165MB)


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

Game : Block Impact

Size : 1.4 MB

Link : *www.caiman.us/scripts/fw/f69.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 11, 2005)

Some More:

Highway Pursuit
*www.adamdawes.com/windows/win_hpursuit.html (3.20 MB)

Racer
*hippo.nipax.cz/win32e/racer_en.zip (15.4MB)

TuxRacer
*download.sourceforge.net/tuxracer/tuxracer-win32-0.61a.zip (7.63MB)


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

Game : Armagetron

Size : 770 Kb

Link : *www.freewaregaming.com/aa/armagetron.html

Note : Runs in windows and linux.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 11, 2005)

Are we the only 2 supporting this thread?

Call it a twosome thread.
Awesome.............

ctrl_alt_del plzz return for more........

Mods plzz make this sticky.........


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

looks like others r only downloading the above mentioned games.

well, i found  another one(actually my friend told me about this one)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Game : Jardinains

Size : 4.43 MB

Link : *www.acid-play.com/download/jardinains/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Official Techie (May 12, 2005)

*^^*

Hey man go to download.com click on games and start downloading ha! howzzzzzzat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pallavnawani (May 13, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Super DX Ball A Breakout game but very addictive. 2.8Mb
> Pocket Tanks A Scorched Earth clone and as usal, addictive. 2.8Mb



They are both shareware (Not free). However, the original Dx Ball is free. I have posted links to free games many times before, but maybe nobody reads them or plays them. Anyways, here goes again.

Dx Ball:
*www.magicwandsoft.com/games/dxball/download.html

Choren68k:
This an incredible space shooter. It hard, and the very best ever made.
*www2.tky.3web.ne.jp/~yosshin/
If you find it hard, you can find demos on this website. These demos can be autoplayed with Choren68.
*www.kit.hi-ho.ne.jp/zapzap/choren.htm

Abuse:
Probably the best sidescoller on pc:
*www.cs.uidaho.edu/~cass0664/fRaBs/

Raptor:
Shareware, but a lot of stages (DOS game!)
*www.apogee1.com/raptor/index.html

OutBound:
Freeware isometric shooter
*www.worldoffreegames.com/factsheet.php?id=208&info=4&cl=1

Cult:
Really good Adventure/RPG
*www.studio-blum.com/cult/

Dekker
*www.caro.net/dsi/decker/

Dark Ages 1
Although it has primitive graphics, it is a good console style RPG
*dk-software.com/index2.html

Mysterious Song
Console style RPG

Tower of the Sorceror
Very Hard but GREAT Puzzler
*hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA013374/game/egame0.html

Amanagi
3D side scrolling space shooter
*hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA024832/games.html

Operation Spacehog
Great Side scrolling shooter. Seems hard at first, until you understand how to play it.
Also, Icy tower and other free games
*www.freelunchdesign.com/games.shtml

Dark Disciples
2D, RPG, has some hard puzzles. Also download the walkthrough - you will need it.
*www.darkdisciples-rpg.com/

Shadow Flare
Episode Based Isometric Diablo like RPG. First episode is free.
*www.shadowflare.us/download.htm

SpaceJack
Best ever Asteriods game I've seen
*www.spacejack.org/games/spacejack/

Free Games by Shawn Noel:
*s64games.com/downloads.php

Other Space Jack.org games
*www.spacejack.org/games/

Chromium BSU
Space Shooter
*www.reptilelabour.com/software/chromium/

CloudPhobia
Hard 3D side scrolling space shooter, japanese style.
*www.dwahan.net/uki/shooting/

Die Slave
Another hard shooter, 3D, just like Cloud Phobia
*freegame.on.arena.ne.jp/rank/game/dieslave.html

Idinaloq
*www.namikaze.org/software/idinaloq/index_e.html

Super Mario3 Clone
*www.acid-play.com/download/super-mario-3-mario-forever/

Heorine Iysayana
(RPG)
*www.skullbyte.com/iysayana.php

Dink Smallwood (Isometric RPG)
*www.rtsoft.com/dink/

Ok, I am getting tired now.
Most of the games listed above and more can be found at:
*www.gamehippo.com
*www.acid-play.com

What I have done is that I have listed the ones that I played and found to be good. There are a lots more (I will try and list some more that I like some other day)

See also the following websites:
*www.worldoffreegames.com/games.php
*www.allegro.cc
*www.madmonkey.net
*www.downloadfreegames.co.uk/index.asp

About.com Library.
Beware, they have mixed in shareware games as well!
*compactiongames.about.com/library/blfreegameindex.htm


Enjoy!
Pallav


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (May 13, 2005)

Yes pallav, they are shareware games, yet they offer hours and hours of fun and addictive gameplay, so I put it on the list. It's almost as good as a full game.

@Navjot: You are doing a good job, keep it up, I will chip in when I run into a game that looks intresting.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 13, 2005)

Well thanks for the overwhelmig support.
I will try to find more interesting games now spannig over 400MB.

Keep up the good work guys. Thanks one again but this does not mean that the thread will stop here. 
Modz plzz make this sticky.

Soon will report more freeware games. 

*Note: Please stick to freewares only but exceptions can always be there. If the game is not freeware please mention it also.*

*Also try to find big games.*

Gene Rally
*generally.rscsites.org/grfiles/generally105.zip (a ZIP archive, 1.27 MB).
*generally.rscsites.org/grfiles/generally105.exe (a 7-Zip self-extracting archive, 1.17 MB).
# Extract the contents of selected file to any folder on your computer.
# Run GeneRally.exe to play the game.
Note that DirectX  (version 8 or newer) must be installed in order to play the game.

Mah Jong Medley (Shareware)
Direct Download Link (5.1 Mb):
*www.alivegames.com/files/newsletter/MahJongMedleySetup.exe  
Game Description:
Super Mah Jong now has a big brother: Mah Jong Medley. Now you can
choose from over 300 layouts, all distinctly original, ranging from
super easy to extremely challenging. There are 4 exciting ways to play
Mah Jong: Classic mode allows you to play like you've always played
Mah Jong Solitaire. Select two tiles that add up to ten in Ten mode.
Move up to two tiles out of the way in Free Cell. And rearrange tiles
in numerical order in Addiction mode.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 13, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> Mysterious Song
> Console style RPG



Here is the link

Mysterious Song
Console style RPG (1901KB) 
*For DOS only* So windows XP users keep alert!
*www.the-underdogs.org/game.php?id=2340


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 14, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Game : Driver Down
> 
> Type : RPG
> 
> ...



Above download link not working.

Correct links

*grenideer.com/diverdown/files/temp/diverdown_win.zip WinXP/2K/9X (20MB)
This version is for newer Windows operating systems.

*grenideer.com/diverdown/files/temp/diverdown_dos.zip
DOS/9X (20MB)
This version is for players with DOS or an older Win9x machine.


----------



## Charley (May 14, 2005)

Some one help me - These big games work on my comp while some of the smaller ones like 700 kb-4 mb doesnt work. Why ?


----------



## escape7 (May 14, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> escape7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanx for the update


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 15, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Some one help me - These big games work on my comp while some of the smaller ones like 700 kb-4 mb doesnt work. Why ?



Post more info about your system and tell which games are not running.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 15, 2005)

Some more

Nix
*acid-play.com/download/nix/ (15MB)

Pakoon 2
*acid-play.com/download/pakoon-2/ (28.6MB)

All Out Race
*acid-play.com/download/all-out-race/ (10MB)

Roswell Racer
*acid-play.com/download/roswell-racer/ (15.6MB)

Nikki the Ninja
*www.free-games.to/download.php/g31 (8.7MB)

WWII: Rescue
*www.safedownloads.net/download/ww2rescue.exe (44.9MB)

Soldat
*g1.acid-play.com/download/5c8942d3/soldat121.zip (12.2MB)

Hidden & Dangerous
*www.3dgamers.com/dlselect/games/hiddendangerous/hddeluxe.exe.html (276.88MB)


----------



## pallavnawani (May 16, 2005)

I just remembered:
Pekka Kana 2
*Superb platformer*
*koti.mbnet.fi/kiwi/pistegamez/pk2/

Pallav


----------



## escape7 (May 19, 2005)

Game : WW-II Rescue

Type : FPS

Size : 43.8 MB

Link : *www.safedownloads.net/ww2rescue.exe


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 19, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Game : WW-II Rescue
> 
> Type : FPS
> 
> ...



ALready posted above. Please read before posting.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 23, 2005)

Here is a long list found at one of the old sites:

*Links have not been verifed for these.*

* Commander Keen 1 "Invasion of the Vorticons" - Episode 1: "Marooned on Mars"
16-bit v1.31 funny classic action adventure EGA game for DOS:
*www.3drealms.com/keen1/
Direct download [205 KB, shareware]:
*www.funet.fi/pub/msdos/games/apogee/1keen.zip
More info:
*www.idsoftware.com/games/vintage/ck-vorticons/

* Commander Keen 3.5 "Keen Dreams" - Demo 16-bit: funny classic action
adventure EGA game for DOS:
*www.idsoftware.com/games/vintage/ck-dreams/
Direct download [371 KB, shareware]:
*www.funet.fi/pub/msdos/games/apogee/keendm01.zip

* Commander Keen 4 "Goodbye, Galaxy!" - Episodes 1 & 2: "Secret of the
Oracle" v1.41 16-bit funny classic action adventure EGA game for DOS:
*www.3drealms.com/keen4/
Direct download [634 KB, shareware]:
*www.funet.fi/pub/msdos/games/apogee/4keen.zip
More info:
*www.idsoftware.com/games/vintage/ck-galaxy/

* Commander Keen 6 "Aliens ate my baby sitter!" - Demo 16-bit funny classic
action adventure EGA game for DOS:
*www.idsoftware.com/games/vintage/commanderkeen/
Direct download [331 KB, shareware]:
*www.funet.fi/pub/msdos/games/apogee/k6demo.zip

* Commander Keen 2000 16-bit funny classic action adventure spin-off VGA game
for Windows 3.1x/9x/NT/2000/ME/XP/2003 [1.08 MB, freeware, right-click to
save!]:
*download.dosgamesarchive.com/ck2000.zip

* nvChess v1.01 32-bit for Windows 9x/2000/ME/XP/2003 DirectX 3D chess game
uses hardware accelerated pixel and vertex shader technology, supports
multiple board/piece sets etc, highly customizable:
*www.superxstudios.com/Products/nvChess/
Direct download [14.3 MB, freeware]:
*www.superxstudios.com/Files/nvChess/nvChess.exe
Additional nvChess levels [$9.95]:
*store.yahoo.com/superxstudios/nvchess01.html
Requires new generation 3D accelerated video controller + Microsoft DirectX
8.1 or newer:
*www.mdgx.com/dx.htm#MDX

* Rival Chess (RC) supports multiple piece/board/background colors/styles,
multiple undo levels, edit board, digital clock, move list, championship
level, highly customizable:
*www.redhotpawn.com/rival/
- RC v1.8.29 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 [355 KB, no nag
shareware]:
*www.redhotpawn.com/rival/files/rival-files-1.8.29.zip
Requires Microsoft WinG v1.0 GDI Acceleration DLLs [836 KB, free]:
*download.microsoft.com/download/platformsdk/wing/1/WIN98/EN-US/Wing10.exe
- RC v1.5f 16-bit for DOS [127 KB, freeware]:
*www.redhotpawn.com/rival/files/rival15f.zip

* Chess-it! v3.0 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 supports multiple
piece sets, digital clock, unlimited undo levels, move list, highly
customizable [499 KB, freeware]:
*junk.atechsite.com/Grab_Bag/chess_it3.zip

* RDChess v3.22 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 supports multiple
piece/board/background colors, multiple undo levels, board setup, Winboard in
multiplayer mode, digital clock, history/move list, highly customizable:
*groups.msn.com/RudolfPosch/freewareprogramrdchess.msnw
Direct download [1.18 MB, freeware]:
*members.aon.at/rposch/RDChessV322.zip

* GNU Chess v4.15 32-bit for Windows 3.1x/9x/NT/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.tim-mann.org/gnuchess.html
Direct download [380 KB, free GPL]:
*www.tim-mann.org/gnuchess/gnuchessPC-4.15.zip
Windows/WfWG 3.1x require Microsoft Win32s 32-bit Extensions Add-on v1.30c
[2.4 MB, free]:
ftp://ftp.microsoft.com/softlib/mslfiles/PW1118.EXE
GNU Chess + Echecs v3.1 Win32 Ports:
*www.btinternet.com/~john.findlay1/Games/games.htm

* Microsoft Chess 16-bit for Windows 3.1x/9x/NT/2000/ME/XP/2003 [183 KB,
free]:
*members.aol.com/mjwellsut/FTP/chesszip.exe

* Microsoft Space Cadet 3D Pinball arcade game 32-bit for Windows
9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 from MS Plus! for Windows 95 Setup CD [1.3 MB, free]:
*home.att.net/~alicewyman/files/mspinball.exe
MS Plus! 95, Windows ME, 2000, XP + 2003 include 3D Pinball.


* Microsoft Spider Solitaire card game 32-bit for Windows
9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 from Windows ME Setup CD:
*www.angelfire.com/nv2/spider_solitaire/
Direct download [552 KB, free]:
*www.3feetunder.com/files/winme_spider_setup.exe
Windows 95/OSR1/OSR2/NT4 require MS IE 4/5/6 installed (which updates
SHELL32.DLL to build 4.72) with Active Desktop (Web View) enabled:
*www.mdgx.com/toy.htm#IEX
MS Plus! 98, Windows ME, XP + 2003 include Spider Solitaire.
See "KILLER REPLACEMENTS: ME -> 98 SE" in TIPS98.TXT (included) for more
details.

* Vaders 3D Games 32-bit for Windows 9x/2000/ME/XP/2003 DirectX 3D enhanced
popular arcade space invaders shooters [8.54 MB, freeware]:
*ftp.mdgx.com/files/VADERS.ZIP
See VADERS.TXT for minimum system requirements!

* Swarm v1.4 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 DirectX 3D enhanced
popular space arcade shooter with interactive backgrounds, music and sound:
*www.reflexive.net/index.php?PAGE=game_detail&AID=30
Direct download [9.1 MB, shareware playable demo]:
*arcade.reflexive.com/downloadgame.aspx?AID=30&CID=4381

* Ricochet Xtreme v1.4 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 DirectX 3D
enhanced popular arcade block breaker with animated backgrounds, music and
sound:
*www.reflexive.net/index.php?PAGE=game_detail&AID=29
Direct download [7.48 MB, shareware playable demo]:
*arcade.reflexive.com/downloadgame.aspx?AID=29&CID=0

* Space Tripper v1.8 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 DirectX 3D
vertical space arcade shooter with interactive backgrounds, music and sound,
demo limited to 3 levels:
*www.pompom.org.uk/spacetripper.htm
Direct download [3.96 MB, shareware playable demo]:
*www.btinternet.com/~bongpig/setup_spacetripper_demo.exe

* Super Rebound v3.0 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 popular arcade
block breaker with music and sound:
*drgoo.8m.com/newsite/games_super.html
Direct download [2.21 MB, freeware]:
*www.free-pc.hu/pub/hun/WIN9X/JATEKOK/suprebou.zip

* BriX v1.62 32-bit breakout game for Windows 9x/ME: 62 levels, special
bricks, bonuses, level "boss", cool graphics, sound effects and music score:
*www.omnidimension.com/brix/
Direct download [3.36 MB, freeware]:
*www.omnidimension.com/brix/brix.exe

* Bricks' 2000 v1.1a 32-bit Tetris clone for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.doob.de/Bricks2000/
Direct download [278 KB, freeware]:
*www.doob.de/Bricks2000/Brk_2000.EXE

* Block Game v1.03 32-bit Tetris clone with a twist for Windows
9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.programming.de/?download.php
Direct download [117 KB, freeware]:
*www.programming.de/download/blockgame.zip

* Block Breaker v4.21 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.emurasoft.com/games/
Direct download [230 KB, freeware]:
*forum.nifty.com/femsoft/pub/blc421e.exe

* EmLith v3.21 32-bit Tetris clone for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.emurasoft.com/games/
Direct download [115 KB, freeware]:
*forum.nifty.com/femsoft/pub/eml321e.exe

* EmPipe v1.21 32-bit match-the-pipes game for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.emurasoft.com/games/
Direct download [171 KB, freeware]:
*forum.nifty.com/femsoft/pub/emp121e.exe

* DX-Ball v1.09 32-bit DirectX breakout game for Windows 9x/ME:
*www.blitwise.com/downloads.html
Direct download [820 KB, freeware]:
*www.blitwise.com/dxball.exe

* DX-Ball 2 v1.25 32-bit DirectX breakout game for Windows 9x/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.longbowdigitalarts.com/dxball2.html
Direct download [2.28 MB, no nag, crippled shareware]:
*www.ldastore.com/downloads/dxb2game125.exe
DX-Ball 2 In-Game Music Pack add-on [2.57 MB, free]:
*www.ldastore.com/downloads/dxb2mods.exe

* Rival Ball v1.5 32-bit DirectX breakout game for Windows 9x/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.longbowdigitalarts.com/rivalball.html
Direct download [3.89 MB, no nag, crippled shareware]:
*www.ldagames.com/downloads/RBFree.exe

* Arkanoid v1.21 32-bit DirectX classic breakout arcade game for Windows
9x/ME [601 KB, freeware]:
*www.realityrift.com/pub/arkanoid/arkanoid.zip

* Astrorix Gold v2.3 32-bit DirectX classic breakout arcade game for Windows
9x/ME:
*www.skullbyte.de/eng/astrorix.html
Direct download [857 KB, freeware]:
*www.skullbyte.de/download/astrorix2.zip

* BeatBall v1.52 32-bit breakout arcade game for Windows
9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 with interactive backgrounds + music:
*www.imphenzia.com/games/beatball.asp
Direct download [32 MB, freeware]:
*users.pandora.be/rudy.versele/beatball152.zip

* HyperBall v1.03 16-bit classic breakout arcade game for Windows
3.1x/9x/NT/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.caiman.us/scripts/fw/f472.html
Direct download [681 KB, freeware]:
*files1.caiman.us/hyperball.zip

* glTron v0.61 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 OpenGL 3D lightcycle
racing game inspired from the Sci-Fi Tron film:
*www.gltron.org/
Direct download [3.1 MB, free GPL]:
*prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gltron/gltron-0.61-win32.exe

* Racer v0.50 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 OpenGL 3D car racing
simulation, uses professional car physics for realistic feeling, single player
+ internet/network multiplayer, DirectX joystick support, includes car + track
creator/editor, supports expansions, highly customizable:
*www.racer.nl/
Direct download [10 MB, free for non-commercial use]:
*www.racer.nl/download.htm

* Tetrix 2000 v1.2 32-bit Tetris clone for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003:
*www.pbueche.de/freeware/spiele_tetrix.htm
Direct download [988 KB, freeware]:
*www.pbueche.de/download/tetr2000.zip

* XO v1.1 32-bit for Windows 9x/NT4/2000/ME/XP/2003 single player
five-in-a-row board game against the computer AI:
*www.steffengerlach.de/freeware/
Direct download [139 KB, freeware]:
*www.steffengerlach.de/freeware/xo1.zip
Play XO online:
*www.steffengerlach.de/xo5k/

* Five-In-A-Row (Gomoku) v0.3 16-bit for Windows 3.1x/9x/NT/2000/ME/XP/2003
[23 KB, freeware]:
*shh.thathost.com/pub-dos/files/5row030.zip

* Super Mario Brothers inspired classic arcade games for Windows
3.1x/9x/NT/2000/ME/XP/2003 + DOS (freeware + crippled shareware):
*www.caiman.us/scripts/fw/fsupermario.html

* Electro Man - Episodes 1 + 2 16-bit classic action adventure VGA game for
DOS inspired from the Sci-Fi Robocop films (shareware):
*www.takegame.com/arcade/htm/electroman.htm
- Episode 1 [418 KB]:
*www.funet.fi/pub/msdos/games/epic/$electro.zip
- Episode 2 [432 KB]:
*www.funet.fi/pub/msdos/games/epic/electro.zip

* Raptor: Call of The Shadows v1.2 - Demo 16-bit classic VGA vertical space
arcade shooter for DOS with cool graphics, music and sound:
*www.3drealms.com/raptor/
Direct download [1.92 MB, shareware]:
*www.funet.fi/pub/msdos/games/apogee/1rap12.zip


----------



## pallavnawani (May 23, 2005)

Hi Navjot,

I appreciate the effort you are making, but let us just post the best freeware here. Anyway, since you posted some chess software, here is more: 

My (freeware) chess program Natwarlal:
*www.ironcode.com/chess-game.html
Download link:
*www.ironcode.com/data/nat_setup.exe

It is a master strength chess program. It can be used with arena also. It is a winboard engine.

Arena is a very good freeware chess GUI:
*www.playwitharena.com

SCID is a good freeware chess database:
*scid.sourceforge.net/

Super Strong chess programs (Use them with Arena) They are all UCI engines. Note again: UCI engines.

Toga:
*www.uciengines.de/UCI-Engines/TogaII/togaii.html
Pro Deo
*members.home.nl/matador/prodeo.htm
Aristarch and List (2 engines here)
*www.zipproth.com/chess
Spike:
*spike.lazypics.de/index.html

However, you don't need to download these engines to get your butt kicked. Natwarlal can do that with ease  These engines are very, very strong and don't bother playing against them unless you are a GM strength player.

Enjoy!
Pallav


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 23, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> Hi Navjot,
> 
> I appreciate the effort you are making, but let us just post the best freeware here.
> Enjoy!
> Pallav



See the thing is that one cannot go through dozens of freewares to select the best but I will try my best to review some of the freeware games and post the best out of them.

Thanx for the support.


----------



## pallavnawani (May 24, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> pallavnawani said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree, that you cannot go through all the freeware software. And that is why I have posted only those which I know to be good. I have tried a lot of games and I have posted only which I found to be the best.

This means that the user who reads this thread won't have to play through badly made games.

bye,
Pallav


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 26, 2005)

Games Knoppix 3.7-0.2 CD Download
*games-knoppix.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/ (698MB)


----------



## chanduthebest (May 26, 2005)

this is cool thread.. thanks guys...i have been tryin all the links given.. waiting for more links to free games...
hey check this link *www.download-game.com/Racing_Games.htm 
 i found some racing games... here.. (ofcourse some are not free)....
but the website also provides some other good games...


----------



## pallavnawani (May 27, 2005)

Supertux is a very good Mario Style platformer for Linux, WIndows and Mac.
*supertux.berlios.de/wiki/index.php/Download/Installation

Pallav


----------



## pallavnawani (May 27, 2005)

Pleurghburg: Dark Ages
Seems to be a very good adventure game. (Note: I have not played it)
*www.gaspop.com/

Geneforge
Geneforge2
Geneforge3
Really Great Isometric RPGs for PC & MAC. These are shareware, but the trial version has about 10-12 hours of gameplay. They are not high on graphics, but have excellent gameplay and good storyline.
*www.spiderwebsoftware.com/products.html


Well of Souls
Multiplayer RPG, but also has Single Player Campaigns.
*www.synthetic-reality.com/wosHome.htm

Enjoy!
Pallav


----------



## pallavnawani (May 27, 2005)

Crimson Land
3D Shooting game (Not an FPS)
*gamehippo.com/search/search_title_1_b85262dd3a797b4b4bd8a25d2f27512e.shtml

Pallav


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 27, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Are we the only 2 supporting this thread?


Dude,count me in.I support u too.Mods should make this post sticky


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 27, 2005)

Lots of FREE games @
*www.alex-soft.net/


----------



## chanduthebest (May 31, 2005)

guess i need a really big hard disk to download all these games....great going people !!!


----------



## netcracker (Jun 1, 2005)

Gret games ppl...MODS make this sticky and for ppl like me with 56.6k plz hard time downloadin big files..so plz  tell the size of the files


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 2, 2005)

I have told everybody to post the size of games but it seems people have forgotten.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2005)

Try 

(They are all online games.)

Magic Cards
*www.istockcar.com/magic/nascar-cards.html

Mindreader
*www.santabanta.com/g/greetings.asp?id=404&catid=121
*media.santabanta.com/greetings/Games/mindreader.swf

Smart Girl
*www.arcadenut.com/bot/index.php

20Q
*y.20q.net/anon

These games will show you that PC is smarter than human.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2005)

Full CD-Version Legal Games Downloads

Magical Broom Extreme (Full Game) (4.78MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_2447.shtml

Afterburner 3D (Full Game) (20.21MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_2443.shtml

America's Army v2.2.0 Full Install (733.57MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_7299.shtml

Anaconda Full Game (174.4MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_6837.shtml

Beneath a Steel Sky (Full-CD Version) (66.1MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_2992.shtml


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2005)

America's Army: Special Forces (Firefight) v2.3 Full Install (762.32MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_8378.shtml

A.A.: Special Forces v2.4.0 Full (855.72MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_9167.shtml

BattleCruiser Millenium v10903 Full Game (230.6MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_9337.shtml

Beyond Divinity -Imprunner (4.44MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_5097.shtml

Big Kahuna Reef (6.74MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_7938.shtml

Castle Attack 2 (20.51MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_7921.shtml

Dr. Strangemitten's Shrunken Heads Full Game (5.01MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_7284.shtml

Eye of the Kraken Full Game (152.6MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_9434.shtml

Flight of the Amazon Queen Full-CD Version (34.83MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_5654.shtml

FreeWorld Alpha Client (Full) (141.99MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_7802.shtml

Galaxy Invaders Full Game (2.36MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_6886.shtml

Half-Life 2 Total Mayhem Full Game (985.67KB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_6907.shtml

Half-Life 2 Total Mayhem v1.0.0.4 Full Game (985.65KB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_7297.shtml

HellChess v1.1 Full Game (9.65MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_7989.shtml

Last Dimension v1.05c (Full Game) (4.42MB)
*www.gamershell.com/download_2446.shtml


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 14, 2005)

Old is Gold Games Resources
Download old DOS, NES, SNES games from these sites(games include FIFA 97, Mortal Kombat 4, Need for Speed, StreetFighter 2, Hidden and Dangerous, Doom, Formula 1 Grand Prix etc.)

*www.squakenet.com/

*www.dosgamesarchive.com/

*www.abandongames.com/

*www.abandonia.com/

*www.bhlegend.com/

*www.cdos.org/

*cgarchive.com/

*www.davesmk.com/

*www.abandonware-france.org/

*www.thehouseofgames.net/


----------



## escape7 (Jun 17, 2005)

This thread should've gone sticky by now


----------



## shaunak (Jun 17, 2005)

www.dosgames.com

tons of free content!!!!!


----------



## Charley (Jun 20, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> www.dosgames.com
> 
> tons of free content!!!!!



Most of them dont work


----------



## shaunak (Jun 24, 2005)

try downloding some dos emulators.
well most i downloaded worked, only there was no sound.

did u find the original doom on it? it still rox


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 10, 2005)

The thread has been made a sticky!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks a ton
Thanks a billion
Thanks a billion smiles. 

I am so happy that my idea has been liked by 672 users and made sticky. This gives me more reason to post even more freeware games.

My New Contribution:

Miracle Board (Full Game) - 5.49MB
*gamershell.com/download_2492.shtml

Moorfrosch XS (Full Version) - 8.65MB
*gamershell.com/download_3861.shtml

Mummy's Curse Full Game - 2.61MB
*gamershell.com/download_7382.shtml

Nexuiz v1.1 Free Full Game - 158.MB
*gamershell.com/download_9815.shtml

Santa Claus in Trouble (Full Game) - 9.87MB
*gamershell.com/download_678.shtml

The Elder Scrolls Arena Full Game - 9.2MB
*gamershell.com/download_5504.shtml

Virtual RC Racing Full Install v1 - 24.1MB
*gamershell.com/download_7683.shtml

XSynergy Gate (Full Game) - 19.35MB
*gamershell.com/download_2444.shtml


----------



## ShadowSurfer (Jul 11, 2005)

*Play through IE no downloads needed!!*

hey guys since this is a link on free game how about the followin browser based mmorpgs. N yes they r freeeee and addictive!!!

*Torncity*


*Outwar*

[Edited: drgrudge] Links removed; no refferals.


----------



## raasm287 (Jul 12, 2005)

guys found a great site for all free and small games.
check it out

*www.games4win.com/freeware-games/


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 12, 2005)

*Re: Play through IE no downloads needed!!*



			
				ShadowSurfer said:
			
		

> hey guys since this is a link on free game how about the followin browser based mmorpgs. N yes they r freeeee and addictive!!!



Don't post referral links. Post direct links. Post reported to mods.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*free but....*

free games r good but lack dignity and selfrespect as they are well.... FREE
its a good timepass to play free games(ARCADE) . i bet offices with comps have a lot of em


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jul 28, 2005)

Then you have not checked gamershell.com I really contains some big 700+MB freeware games like America's Army. And they are free. And all freeware games are not arcade. GTA1, GTA2 , Wild Metal Country, America's Army etc are not arcade.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

I didnt mean that free means arcade .
I jus said i like free arcade games.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 1, 2005)

gamebird.dk
dosgmaes.com


----------



## rollcage (Aug 1, 2005)

I found this cool shooting game at this ...Site

Soldat - 11.7 MB
*g1.acid-play.com/download/9415c510/soldat121.zip


----------



## premrajeev (Aug 3, 2005)

Dear All,

This is a really nice thread which deserves to be sticky...well I was not into the forum for a while for various reasons,but found this one really kool...Kudos for the good work being done here...Keep it up..

Also try to mention the sys.specs requirements and brief description of these marvels..(I've noticed many already carries them)..


----------



## escape7 (Aug 7, 2005)

Here's an Online RPG (somewhat like Ragnarok)

Its both free & paid...

& it'll run on very slow PC's with horrible internet speeds....to er..some extent

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Runescape

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## rollcage (Aug 9, 2005)

Tennis Titans - 10.6 MB
*reflexive03.com/download.php?CID=4...=TennisTitansSetup.exe&DCID=4061&DID=30774774


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 9, 2005)

tennis titans is shareware and only for 60 minutes


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 9, 2005)

check out these games:-

 TEENAGE MUTANT TURTLES 

 TINY TOONS

 TERMINATOR 2- JUDGEMENT DAY

 TERMINATOR 2 ARCADE GAME

 SIMPSONS-VIRTUAL BART

 SAILOR MOON

 POCAHONTAS

 MICRO MACHINES 2

 JAMES BOND DUEL

 PIRATES GOLD


----------



## pallavnawani (Aug 19, 2005)

raasm287 said:
			
		

> check out these games:-
> TEENAGE MUTANT TURTLES
> TINY TOONS




These are commercial games. This website ( [url]*www.games4win.com )  is making them available for free. What these guys are doing is piracy.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

Really ?
Looks like a leal site to me but...
K if illegal our mods will erase it wont they ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 19, 2005)

The games mentioned in the above site are all made by putting a Sega ROM file from Genesis or Sega Consoles, its emulator - Fusion 0.1d and packed manually by creating installers - Inno Setup. They may not be legal but the site is legal.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 19, 2005)

The site is definately legal, believe me.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 20, 2005)

Even I know that the site is legal but the game may not be legal as they are Sega/Genesis ROMS which are not legal.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 20, 2005)

c'mon lets not argue 'bout legal sites n legal games as many links given the pages before are also illegal. for eg:- one link ( I wont name it ) allows you to download wolf 3d:- spear of ressurection which is not available freely.
we are not posting warez sites then why the arguement


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 21, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> I found this cool shooting game at this ...Site
> 
> Soldat - 11.7 MB
> *g1.acid-play.com/download/9415c510/soldat121.zip



Already posted above. Please read before posting. We use acid-play.com for most of our free games needs. We already posted many games from the site already. Please feel free to browse the thread and download them.


----------



## rollcage (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh man theres so long list may be I missed .. 

Btw I was goin through site wen i saw that game 

nxt time i be carefull


----------



## vij26 (Aug 26, 2005)

This a RPG called "WoNDeR":


*ultragaming.ch.vu/

vij26


----------



## Cybrog! (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey try this one www.Laxiuspower.com.


----------



## elumalai (Sep 20, 2005)

can anyone list the mods for Half life 1. where r they available and is it free??


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 8, 2005)

*www.planethalflife.com/


----------



## neenaoffline (Oct 8, 2005)

darkages 2 now available 
*www.dk-software.com
ten times better graphics than DA1


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 28, 2005)

Return To castle wolfenstine : Enemy Territory (Full game) 
id/Splash damage

cool game , Download it from the links below. 255.0MB approx

*Windows :*
Mirror1
Mirror2
Mirror3
Mirror4

*Mac:*
Mirror1
Mirror2

*Linux:*
Mirror1
Mirror2


----------



## Major-Minor (Oct 28, 2005)

A Free and open source FPS - Cube- 

Download it here - 

ftp://www.download.cg.yu/igre/cube.exe

Here is one screenshot- 
*img398.imageshack.us/img398/7430/screenshot17905453ig.jpg

Its just 28.5MB and is supposed to have good in-game rock music.
I haven't tried it myself, I am downloading it now.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Nov 3, 2005)

And it is available on SKOAR! DVD of this month as well.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 5, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> Crimson Land
> 3D Shooting game (Not an FPS)
> *gamehippo.com/search/search_title_1_b85262dd3a797b4b4bd8a25d2f27512e.shtml
> 
> Pallav



Link is not correct. Correct Download Links are 

*Crimson Land*
*crimsonland.reflexive.com/crimsonland/?menu=downloads
Download Size: 5.63MB
Download Size of Addon: 2.06MB 

Sorry to correct this error after a very long time.


----------



## sagar_coolx (Nov 7, 2005)

cube looks like a doom clone


----------



## shivkumar (Nov 14, 2005)

Have you tried to search on google for freeware games. 

loads of game is available. here are some links to the collection

*www.gamehippo.com

*www.acid-play.com

These sites also contains the editors and users reviews and rating along with the details of the game.   

*www.freewaregamer.com is  another site containing lots of games but no reviews or ratings.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 14, 2005)

Mods please remove the poll from the thread. And thanks for the links.


----------



## cybercool_16 (Nov 14, 2005)

hey guys a newbie here, 
i'd like to first say hat's off to u guyz who r sending these kool links... thanks a lot i am having a gr8 time bcoz of u guys.... i'll also put in my best efforts to find out any other free games ( it seems like most of the games have already been posted...) .. ne ways thanx again...


----------



## Aniruddh (Nov 29, 2005)

ooh man this is some thread  ,hats off 2 u guyz  .thanks a ton for all those links  .even i'll try to get sum links 2 get a those cool games which can b downloaded.
 MODS thanks for making this thread a sticky.


----------



## DAVIS (Dec 6, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> navjotjsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what update?


----------



## Sparsh007 (Dec 14, 2005)

go to 
www. zapspot.com
www.miniclip.com
hope they help


----------



## P3PoweR (Dec 16, 2005)

try www.miniclip.com, lots of fash games for online and download purpose.
very rarely exceeds 20mb.


----------



## deep_eck (Dec 17, 2005)

*i want more*

could some one tell me from wher i can get the game "Hidden and Dangerous delux 2" i cant find it near my house in game studio so plzzz tell me the web add. for tht..so i can purchase it ..


----------



## deep_eck (Dec 17, 2005)

plz tell me the name of shop from whr i can get th gamme "hidden n dangerous deluxe 2"


----------



## U2 (Dec 18, 2005)

*a huuuuuuuuuge games list*

Here it is, one of the most comprehensive listings of free internet, obtainable games!
NOTES: 
Some links may be dead, if you find a dead one post here
Mods please sticky this

MMORPG:

-Fairyland: *www.fairyland.com.my/
-Adventure Quest: *www.battleon.com/
-Priston Tale: *www.pristontale.com/
-PlaneShift: *www.planeshift.it/
-Dark Eden: *www.darkeden.com/en/
-Faldon: *www.illusorystudios.com/
-Dransik Classic: *www.dransik.com/classic
-Mu Online: *www.muonline.com/
-Build Your Own Net Dream: *www.byond.com/
-Fung-Wan: *fwo.edenii.com/
-Runescape: *www.runescape.com/
-Space Federation: *www.spacefed.com/
-Conquer: *www.conqueronline.com/

First Person Shooters:

-Kkrieger: *theprodukkt.com/
-Tribes 1 (yes, the full thing): *www.fileplanet.com/files/140000/140246.shtml
-Tribes 2 (again, the full thing): *www.fileplanet.com/files/140000/140247.shtml
-Blackshades (Linux and OS/X only): *wolfire.com/blackshades.html
-Wulfram: *www.wulfram.com/
-Marathon: *source.bungie.org/The data files are available here: *orbitalarm.bungie.org/downloads/alephone.html
-Hidden and Dangerous: *www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=3825
-America's Army: *www.americasarmy.com/
-Wolfenstein Enemy Territory: *enemy-territory.4players.de:...p=getit&lid=68t
-Cube: *wouter.fov120.com/cube/

Strategy: 

-Warring Factions: *www.war-facts.com/
-Wazzal: *www.monkkonen.net/wazzal.php
-Shattered Galaxy: *www.shatteredgalaxy.com/
-Pirate Wars II: *www.piratewars2.com/login_form.php
-Allegiance: *www.freeallegiance.org/
-Steel Panthers: *www.matrixgames.com/games/WorldAtWar/main.asp
-Space Merchant: *merchant.shareplay.com/
-Star Kingdoms: *www.starkingdoms.com/
-Megamek: *megamek.sourceforge.net/
-FreeCiv: *www.freeciv.org/
-Warpath: *www.synthetic-reality.com/warpath.htm

Puzzle:

-Bontago: *www.allwest.net/~sanderso/
-DROD: *drod.net/
-Chromatron: *silverspaceship.com/chromatron/
-Laser Tank: *pages.globetrotter.net/lasertank/ltank_en.html
-The Timmy's Picross: *www.thetimmys.com/flash/picross/
-MadMaze: *pages.prodigy.net/rdbrownmsb/MadMaze2/
-Clickomania: *www.clickomania.ch/click/ (Win/Mac), *klickety.sourceforge.net/ (Linux)
-Enigma: *www.nongnu.org/enigma/

Side scroller or Top Down shooter:

-Soldat: *www.soldat.prv.pl/
-Notrium: *www.monkkonen.net/notrium.php
-Crimsonland: *crimsonland.reflexive.com/crimsonland/
-FaceWound: *www.facewound.com/
-GunBound: *www.gunbound.net/
-Survival Project: *english.spgame.com/
-rRootage: *www.asahi-net.or.jp/~cs8k-cyu/windows/rr_e.html
-Grand Theft Auto: *www.rockstargames.com/classics/gta.htm
-Continuum: *www.subspacedownloads.com/?act=file&fid=5
-Warning Forever: *www18.big.or.jp/~hikoza/Package/wf102.exe
-Liero: *helios.et.put.poznan.pl/~sskowron/liero/
-Scorched Earth: *www.classicgaming.com/scorch/
-Hot Persuit: *www.megagames.com/news/html/...aypursuit.shtml
-N: *www.harveycartel.org/metanet/downloads.html
-Half-Life: Codename Gordon: *files.filefront.com/2980660;...ions/othermods/

Adventure:

-Kings Quest: *www.agdinteractive.com/
-NetHack: *www.nethack.org/v343/downloads.html
-Angband: *www.thangorodrim.net/
-The Ur-Quan Masters: *sc2.sourceforge.net/
-Ancient Domains of Mystery: *www.adom.de/
-Progress Quest: *www.progressquest.com/
-Betrayal at Krondor: *www.the-underdogs.org/game.php?id=116
-Beneath a Steel Sky: *www.scummvm.org/
-Out of Order: *outoforder.adventuredevelopers.com/
-The New Adventures of Zak McCracken: *gamershell.com/news_BTheNewA...esofZakMc.shtml
-Dink Smallwood: *www.rtsoft.com/dink/
-Elder Scrolls: Arena: *www.elderscrolls.com/downloa...loads_games.htm
-Graal: *www.graal2001.com/

Other:

-Tactics Arena: *www.tacticsarena.com
-Hattrick: *www.hattrick.org
-Stepmania: *www.stepmania.com/stepmania/
-Darksigns: *www.jqb.netglob.com.pl/darks...staller_091.exe, then patch with this *www.jqb.netglob.com.pl/darksigns_patch_0.92.exe
-Button Men: *www.buttonmen.dhs.org/
-Babylon 5: I've Found Her: *ifh.firstones.com/
-Stair/truck Dismount: *jet.ro/dismount/
-Orbiter: *orbit.m6.net/
-Legends: *hosted.tribalwar.com/legends
-Noctis: *www.anywherebb.com/
-Pokemon NetBattle: *www.netbattle.net/
-Decker: *www.caro.net/dsi/decker
-River City Hacky Sack: *www.somethingawful.com/rchs/
-Megamek: *megamek.sourceforge.net/idx.php?pg=main
-Starships Unlimited: *www.apezone.com/
-One Must Fall 2097: *www.omf2097.com/
-Cybots: *tasman-studios.com/cybots-be...&rsm=X982246113
-Silver Knights: *www.megagames.com/news/html/...erknights.shtml
-Tong: *www.nongnu.org/tong/
-Vantage Master: *www.falcom.co.jp/vantage/index_e.html
-O2Jam: *o2jam.e-games.com.my/

Collections:

-Game Tunnel: *www.gametunnel.com/html/index.php
-The Underdogs: *www.the-underdogs.org/
-PopCap Games: *www.popcap.com/
-Virtual Apple: *www.virtualapple.com/

unsorted:

My friend's game "Phaos" is note worthy:
*www.3eproductions.com/games/...bsite/index.php

MapleStory

www.mapleglobal.com

I know the official Ragnarok Online is not free, but there are so many free servers out there.

*www.gamesites200.com/ragnarok/

enjoy!

I visited rockstar's site and it looks like they are also offering GTA 2 and Wild Metal. 
However, to get any of them they want you to sign up for thier mailing list.

Here is a new link
*www.rockstargames.com/classics

Any one who has played this game knows how addictive it is. Here is a link where you can dl it for free. Its a small file only 25K (for those of you who are on dialup)

*www.geocities.com/frankbannon/same/

*www.natural-selection.com/ 
Available if you have a copy of halflife 1 (cs, dod, etc)

*apexwebgaming.com/ 

Rather large site listing all sorts of games.

You can download GTA 1 & 2 for free. They are addictive.
*www.rockstargames.com/classics/

There is a free PSO:Blue Burst Beta out for a month...

Get it here: www.psobb.com

Also have a look at www.mume.org - online text game

www.freeciv.org

The original civilization for free (the whole game) configured to run smoothly on today's computers

for all who are paranoid about giving info to anyone here is a direct link to GT2 
*63.236.94.185/classics/gta2/eula.php
I will take this off if it breaks a rule of some sort.

www.romhustler.net

It's got games and emulators for: 
Atari 2600 
Atari 5200 
Atari 7800 
Atari Jaguar 
Atari Lynx 
Coleco Colecovision 
CPS1 
CPS2 
Final Burn Alpha 
Gameboy Advance 
Gameboy / Color 
Game Gear 
GCE Vectrex 
Genesis 
MAME 
Mattel Intellivision 
Memotech MTX512 
MGT Sam Coupe 
MSX1 
MSX2 
Neo Geo 
Neo Geo CD 
Neo Geo Pocket 
Nes 
Nintendo 64 
PC-Engine 
Sega 32X 
Sega CD 
Sega Master System 
Snes 
TurboGrafx-16 
WonderSwan / Color 
Zinc 


Please read the legal disclaimers though. 

Thats a nice list but it missing a pretty good mmorpg thats called outwar. The site that it is found on is *www.outwar.com I play there on the fabar server. If anyone here starts playing my SN is Faxare or Drusade.

*fabar.outwar.com/page.php?x=14450

You also forgot Kal-Online, you can look it up at there site below and another below.

www.kalonline.com

www.mmorpg.com

I don't think anyone has posted this one yet:

*www.shot-online.com/

It's a MMO Golf Game. It's free to play to level 10, but you'll have to pay if you want to get higher (your don't have to), there are other benefits to paying as well. I havn't played it, but I hear it's alot of fun.


----------



## U2 (Dec 18, 2005)

i have collected these things frm diff sites like devilboard.....desihouse....techforum.....etc


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 31, 2005)

*StarGunner*

One of my most favourite games... from Apogee...

*StarGunner*
Originally released November 19, 1996.
Released as freeware Jun 22, 2005.

Its a side-scrolling shooting game... The best part is that its grt.. Coz u can buy weapons and fix onto ur ship and have a blast!!!

*www.3drealms.com/stargunner/index.html

3njoy!!!
Prav.


----------



## siriusb (Jan 5, 2006)

Download 700 flash games in a 96MB file [Source]
*origo.hu/download/index.html?jatekok+egyeb+flashgamesfullsetup.exe


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 13, 2006)

really grt post ,,thanks for making this one sticky


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Mar 16, 2006)

*great work*

Excellent work guys, KEEP IT UP.      

I too shall try to add some links to this thread


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 18, 2006)

I found a really kewl spoof game based on world of warcraft. It is a flash game
*www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/301531 its 6mb insize and its hillarious


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 18, 2006)

ax3 said:
			
		

> any hitman2 levels or mods ???



Wrong thread dude....This thread is for Freeware Games!


----------



## escape7 (Mar 19, 2006)

DAVIS said:
			
		

> escape7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Update here refers to the correct links...


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 20, 2006)

Good news Guys 
Shadowbane A popular MMOrpg featuring strtegy gameplay too has been made free to play not requiring any money
Users can simply download the trial and start playing for free .

Link
Game revolution
UGO
PC game world


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Mar 27, 2006)

*caesar 1*

Can anybody post the link for the game : CAESAR 1


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 27, 2006)

Is this you are talking about: *www.caesariv.com/uk/downloads/caesar_i.php

If you download the game and get it installed, don't expect a great deal. The game is very crude by current graphic standards.

It's a small download, about 800Kb.


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Mar 27, 2006)

thanx navjotsingh ji


----------



## vln_0007 (Mar 28, 2006)

I saw in one of the sites saying little fighter version 3 is released  (free version) could any one pls confirm it


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 28, 2006)

They are all unofficial modifications of LF2 since the LF2 developers stopped working on LF2 so others started making modifications of it!

*www.nisnevich.com/pse/mycreations/little_fighters_25.htm

Is the link to modded LF2 named as LF2.5!

LF2 developers came out with Little Fighter Online Game...Its all in Chinese and no English support is to be seen! We are waiting for English versions to be released!

And this time its a commercial game than a freeware one and download would be 1.2GB!!!

Info is here at *www.littlefighteronline.com/

All direct download links to LFO are illegal and don't use them because you can never understand it...all chinese and getting a account to play is difficult!

Wait for English versions and be prepared...it would be a paid Game!

More info: *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Fighter_Online
Also try a google search for Little Figher Online for some info and links if you need!


----------



## fortebuster (May 13, 2006)

Don't know if posted before but-

Halo Zero
www.halozero.new.fr

very good game.


----------



## blackpearl (May 13, 2006)

Why not Digit give games from this thread?


----------



## 1337boi (May 18, 2006)

A3 india is a free MMORPG.
it can be downloaded feom a3india.com and u can also order the cd from the site.


----------



## the deconstructionist (May 25, 2006)

Digit should start giving games which are playable on the majority of the machines, and the thread has hundreds of them. By the way are you any way related to the real Siddhu ? just curious.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 2, 2006)

I am not related to Sidhu in any ways. Though I am often nicknamed Sidhu...!! You can also call me Sidhu but mind you I cannot make proverbs like him quickly!!!


----------



## the deconstructionist (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks sidhu, " A bird in the bush is better than none." I can proudly say I know the sidhu and updates please.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 28, 2006)

is there any fighter plane game like f-22 raptor?


----------



## killerinstinct2 (Jul 5, 2006)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Well I am making this thread for posting links of *legal freeware* Games available on Net. It is diificult to found such free games. Size no limit.
> 
> * Rules to be followed:
> Post as many links as u can. Links should be verified and proper. No Spamming allowed. Games should be legal and freeware made by the company Itself. Games from freeloader.com are not allowed. Flash games are allowed but not shockwave content games.*
> ...



try *www.pogo.com


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 25, 2006)

which is the best FREE OFFLINE FPS game to play that is small and free.


----------



## EagerBeaver (Aug 18, 2006)

Cool Thread. Anyone know from where I can download full version Games ? Just got a new BSNL BroadBand connection.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 18, 2006)

Full version? Freewares are always full version...


----------



## 7monk (Oct 8, 2006)

gerat job.thanks


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 16, 2006)

EagerBeaver said:
			
		

> Cool Thread. Anyone know from where I can download full version Games ? Just got a new BSNL BroadBand connection.



Try *gamershell.com/ ... they have some full version free games.


----------



## prashanthnbhat (Oct 23, 2006)

any fans of old DOS games?
try:
abandonia.com
dosgames.com
dosgamesarchive.com


----------



## mediator (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice thread! Here's a contribution from meh!

Chess Game : Pawn2
Size :  613.7K 
*www.download.com/Pawn/3004-7562_4-10495650.html?tag=tab_scr


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 27, 2006)

Very nice thread deserves to be sticky

)))))))))))))hello((((((((((((((((( mods are u there?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 2, 2006)

You can download (for a limited time) the full version of the classic Railroad Tycoons game (14.2mb):

*www.2kgames.com/railroads/railroads.html

BTW piyush...its already sticky!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 10, 2006)

Navjot singh.. What if you edit your first post and also add advice to give a little description about game, its theme and basic gameplay ?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 10, 2006)

Sorry it wont be possible since for that I will have to play all these games too!


----------



## Ricky (Dec 11, 2006)

hmm.. but you may do that, because many time its like that a game is so good to play but when you see it first.. it look dumb.. 
So sharing your personal experience is good idea.
Anyways.. !


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 20, 2006)

Some more small free games:

*www.jeeej.nl/niffpage/
And *nifflas.ni2.se/games/minigames/


----------



## hullap (Dec 31, 2006)

I saw this thread a found some free cool games at 

*www.miniclip.com/games/en/webmaster-games.php


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 20, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Try
> 
> (They are all online games.)
> 
> ...




20Q is great...
After a simple analysis, I have found out how the *mindreader* works.
Does any one know about it?


----------



## kaustav_geek (Jan 31, 2007)

Mann this is a verry old trick.. the mind reader.. We did a program on this in class 11th.. It works around the number 9.. now i guess people will figure it out?? may be.. may not be..


----------



## thewisecrab (Feb 2, 2007)

heres a contribution from me
plz copy d link in u r browser 
1.TORCS
it is an open source racing game with good/not gr8 graphics..but is addictive 
torcs.sourceforge.net.....85.5mb 
2.freecol
this is the OSS version of Colonization
www.freecol.com....dont have mb estimate


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

Keep Up good work buddies. This thread is usefull!


----------



## anandk (Feb 15, 2007)

There are thousands of games available for Windows XP. All the well known titles cost money to own. This guide covers the better Freeware games from Independent Developers and Commercial Publishers. These games are 100% free full games, not Demos or Shareware. None have any Adware or Spyware. This webpage gives download links too 

*i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 7, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Well thanks for the overwhelmig support.
> I will try to find more interesting games now spannig over 400MB.
> 
> Keep up the good work guys. Thanks one again but this does not mean that the thread will stop here.
> Modz plzz make this sticky.


A great thread Navjot!! !!reps to you...oh man!need to spread some rep before giving to someone else,but i'll remember.

And don't be so impatient .It will take some time for this thread to pick up but as the number of replies will increase,mods will make it sticky.So keep it up!!
__________
So here is my contribution:

*Miniclip Games:*

Great small games with cool graphics.Here is the link:

*www.miniclip.com/games/en/


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 7, 2007)

Its the best free bowling game.  *www.bowlingevolution.com/


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well chetan if you haven't noticed thread was stickied long time ago. I have requested mods to remove or close the poll but its still open.


----------



## Shrut_Xen (Mar 14, 2007)

@gauravude thumbs up for your bowling game.....HOLA HOLA TO PHYSICS ENGINE


----------



## Third Eye (May 20, 2007)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*       Nick Bounty: A Case of the Crabs

Description -> *[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Its up to Detective Nick Bounty to discover who knocked off a local seafood salesman and get to the bottom of a diabolical counterfeiting operation!*

*Download for PC ->* *www.pinheadgames.com/games/bounty_cotc.zip

*Download for Mac ->* *www.pinheadgames.com/games/bounty_mac_cotc.zip
[/FONT]


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 11, 2007)

not sure if i am OT.
need help to find old bike stunt game.
in this game u need to ride bike thru awesome tracks without falling down. also need to collect stars,apples which are hanging midair. there was also an track editor bundled with game.
most of time the background is lush green, track is kind of muddy, rider wears helmet. this game is similar to trail-bike which an online game.
all till now, i thought the game name was ellisa. ( please dont confuse with eclisa- the talking AI program..) searched lot on this but couldnt find it.so guys please help me in finding this game.

thanks in advance!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 11, 2007)

vm_killer said:
			
		

> not sure if i am OT.
> need help to find old bike stunt game.
> in this game u need to ride bike thru awesome tracks without falling down. also need to collect stars,apples which are hanging midair. there was also an track editor bundled with game.
> most of time the background is lush green, track is kind of muddy, rider wears helmet. this game is similar to trail-bike which an online game.
> ...



X-Moto is what you're looking for.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 11, 2007)

*xmoto.tuxfamily.org/


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 12, 2007)

Thankz dude..


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 13, 2007)

this game, xmoto is quite difficult.
the one which i was talking about was elastomania. (elma.exe!)
you can get it at www.elastomania.com
or at *files.filefront.com/Elmaexe/;6627007;/fileinfo.html

for more details check out 
*zworqy.com/elmaguide/general.html


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 13, 2007)

I found Xmoto much better than Elasto Mania! Thanks QM for suggesting a good game.


----------



## vm_killer (Jun 14, 2007)

any other freebies?


----------



## chesss (Jun 14, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> There are thousands of games available for Windows XP. All the well known titles cost money to own. This guide covers the better Freeware games from Independent Developers and Commercial Publishers. These games are 100% free full games, not Demos or Shareware. None have any Adware or Spyware. This webpage gives download links too
> 
> *i144.photobucket.com/albums/r168/happyandy/stylucm5.gif


Great post!! 

*My contri-*
Google for  'abandonware' . This should get you pleeenty of results. 
the great thing about abandonware sites is that they archive games that aren't available from anywhere, including from the publisher of the game. So if you can't find any old game, check of abandonware sites.


----------



## ayush_chh (Jul 5, 2007)

xmoto is supereb game i like all the games that are shiped with apple they are all free


----------



## vineeth.gk (Aug 1, 2007)

cassetto 
0.7mb
*g1.acid-play.com/download/ba343c39/cassetto.zip
very interesting puzzle game


----------



## esumitkumar (Aug 6, 2007)

> any fans of old DOS games?
> try:
> abandonia.com
> dosgames.com
> dosgamesarchive.com



thanks very much mate....downloaded and played " 5 days a stranger " for 4-5 hours ..what a jhakass small DOS type puzzle horror game

the old look of DOS , so superb storyline ..gawwwwwwwwwd...main to darr gaya....digit bhai logon..must play game ..walkthru also available 

maza aa gaya sunday ka .........heres the link

*abandonia.com/games/257/download/5DaysaStranger.htm

next series is 7 days a skeptic


----------



## audio_sadhu (Aug 26, 2007)

free online mmos

2moons 
www.2moons.acclaim.com

9dragons
www.9dragons.acclaim.com

grande espanada:sword of the new world
(do a google search)


----------



## Ron (Sep 12, 2008)

Guys,
I want to download all the miniclip games.....
 Is there any easy way to do...........


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Nov 18, 2008)

You can get a whole list of popular MMOs from www.mmosite.com.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Useful Freewares...*

vittorio romeo's website


Open Hexagon is a free open-source clone of the game "Super Hexagon by Terry Cavanagh".


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2013)

Thread Re-opened .. Jump in guys


----------



## gameranand (Oct 1, 2013)

How come you revived this 5 year old thread ??


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2013)

It's old - granted but only a 6 page thread anyway so it's not a overloaded thread for which we need to have a new thread and there's not lots of free / OSS game threads we have in TDF nor there's lots of free / OSS games have been shared so it still has vast importance.

I thinking of bending the rules a little - there's lots of games for which there's no seller available anymore [ mostly old rom / emulator games ] but they can be found for free and for some they are just as good as sweet memories


----------



## gameranand (Oct 2, 2013)

Yeah that is true but don't you think that there are too many sticky in Gaming section.

Section Thread Index was once moderated by ico but now he doesn't do that anymore too much work pending there.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 2, 2013)

Awesome Indie Games for Free - TheFreeBundle


----------



## Desmond (Oct 2, 2013)

Have you guys tried Battle for Wesnoth? It's an awesome open source Turn based strategy game/rpg.


----------



## topgear (Oct 3, 2013)

^^ Do post the link 
Battle for Wesnoth

@ *gameranand* - to me the number of sticky thread in gaming section is not that much and TBH I'm thinking about unstuck _Will this game run on this configuration?_ and _Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!_. 

Will this game run on this configuration is going to be renamed to Game System Requirement Thread where we will post the requirements of newly released games and as a gaming backlog / diary most of us gamers do post in the _Your Gaming Backlog/Progress Report!_ thread so there's no need for make it a sticky thread as it will be always on the front page for sure


----------



## gameranand (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah that would be a good idea but Will this Game Run on This Configuration might go back a few pages.


----------

